# Anyone have any "Sugar" white faced Goldens pictures.



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I have LOTS of white face photos around these days! I love sweet sugar faces. Here are a few my of my girl:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

These may be a bit different from the request, but they are photos of Joker with Sunny, taken a few days after she came home to us. He's the proud adoptive papa, loving his little one. He was almost 9 when these were taken in August of 2010. His sweet face is whiter now and his curly ruff is streaked with white, while Sunny is almost 2 years old. Time passes so quickly.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

:doh: I just went to take a new picture of my Liam (the one in the background) when Hogan walked in front of the camera, and made Liam a little blurry here. :nono: LOL

Oh well, Hogan has some while in his face as well so I will add this picture here.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's the last photo I have of Reuben at 14 years, 8 months, just a couple of weeks before he went to the Bridge in September, 2010. Wakefield is SO much like him in many ways.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Rob*-how old is Liam, he looks great, they both do.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Rob*-how old is Liam, he looks great, they both do.


Liam is a rescue and when I got him they thought he was about 18 months then. If that was correct he is around 8 years old now. (Hogan turns 7 years old on Tuesday)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam is a rescue and when I got him they thought he was about 18 months then. If that was correct he is around 8 years old now. (Hogan turns 7 years old on Tuesday)


 
They both look great. 

My Roxy turns 8 in Dec, she was adopted from one of the GR Rescues here in NC, she's getting a lot of white on her face and along her back but it's hard to see it since she's blonde. She looks like she has a mask now. 

This is not a good picture of her, she's VERY camera shy, I don't have a lot of pictures of her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a few of my Bridge Boy Taz throughout the years. We said goodbye to him on 2/18/11 at the age of 15.5.

Miss you big guy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam is a rescue and when I got him they thought he was about 18 months then. If that was correct he is around 8 years old now. (Hogan turns 7 years old on Tuesday)


I remember when you went and got Liam from the shelter. It is just amazing that much time has passed, and we are still in contact through these boards.

By the way, you don't post enough pics of your boys!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> By the way, you don't post enough pics of your boys!


Guilty as charged.....  LOL :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I remember when you went and got Liam from the shelter. It is just amazing that much time has passed, and we are still in contact through these boards.
> 
> By the way, you don't post enough pics of your boys!


I second that, we definitely need more pictures of your handsome boys!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Both my babies are sugar faces. Sierra on the left 5-1/2 years, Lance on the right 7 years.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Charlie*

As my goldens are more cream than golden it does not notice so much but here is Charlie age 10 years plus and still naughty


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Everyone has seen these, but here are pics of our two old men... actually close to last pics we took of them. 

This was Sammy... almost 14, with his two brothers right behind him. 









And Danny... almost 13.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

And just found this one of my old Charlie she was golden so you can see the lovely white face its a copy from the photo as did not have digital camera then.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my spencer,now in heaven.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Whoops - the photo of Reuben didn't attach. Here he is!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is kooper,


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is Bear, these are about 2 years old, so she has more white on her face and flank now.




















I have more recent pics, but they're on my phone!
She was probably 10 when these were taken. She's 2 months shy of making it to 12 right now.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Picture of my crew, Dylan, Frankie and Erica all have sugar faces and the paper boy is Dylan ( he is now delivering papers at the bridge)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this thread, Thanks Rob for starting it.

All these beautiful Sugar Faced Old Golds are just precious.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is my handsome sugar faced Reno....taken about 3 weeks ago!!!


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

This was my favorite Golden, Jamie (RIP) sweetheart, calm and just wanted to be with you.
Paul


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Our Beloved Sophie 10/27/95 - 5/14/08
Sophie was a rescue that spent the first 6 years of her life in an outdoor kennel. She turned out to be the best dog ever and lived the next 6+ years being spoiled and pampered.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here a couple of shots of Chewy, short for Chewbacca, from a few years ago. She was ours for more than 14 years . . . and passed away about 2 years ago.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Here are two pics of Boswell from 2005. The pic of him in my signature was taken about a year before he went to the Bridge in November 2009, when he was 14 years old. 

BTW, his permanent resting place is under the tree in that pic, and I swear he shares his secrets with Pippa and Watson when they’re moseying around the backyard. They’ve begun doing some of the same things he used to do, like quietly finessing a napkin from the coffee table with the slightest curl of lip and two teeth, walking in front of you and lying down right in the spot you were headed for in the kitchen. I love feeling like he’s still with us!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Aren't they just beautifull,our white faced ,regal looking goldens?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of my sugar faces.
The first one is my sweet Baylee who will be 11 in August. The second picture is of my wonderful rescue,Beau, who I lost to bone cancer last year at the age of 9. I still think of him as being a part of my family...his joyful spirit continues to shine through those he has left behind.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is Andy. The first pic is one TVGRR sent us 9 years ago a few days before we adopted him. We'd just lost Henry (our 3rd TVGRR senior). A volunteer called and said "I know you probably aren't ready, but I have this adorable, curious, sweet little guy. 

I'll post some pictures of Buddy, Trevor, and Henry (all seniors we adopted) when I get some scanned.

One of Andy's TVGRR pictures taken 9 years ago:










Andy now:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny, at 10+.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> These may be a bit different from the request, but they are photos of Joker with Sunny, taken a few days after she came home to us.


Aww, your pictures of Joker and Sunny are so sweet!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This is Buddy, our first golden. He walked up to my wife when he was 4 or 5 pulling a chain attached to a spiked collar with a stake on the end - his eyes swollen shut with a huge ball of infection on his nose. We had him nearly 11 years. He always had something in his mouth .. ball, whatever, and he always offered his hand to shake to anyone near. Also loved to high five with both paws. He was the first therapy dog in Nashville, working with pediatric trauma patients.

Buddy:










I have to mention Fred, a senior dachsund whose owner died. He made for 5 dogs here at that time. Fred immediately tried to take over being 'Sergeant At Arms', but Daisy, a wire fox terrier rescue, let him know one day she didn't appreciate getting her ears nipped, so she gave Fred a taste of his own medicine. Thus the bandage.

Fred










This was our 1st TVGRR adoptee, Trevor. He'd been chained up his entire life and was about 11 or 12 when we adopted him after Buddy died. His coat like straw, he didn't know how to have fun. That all changed within a matter of weeks. He was diagnosed with late stage leukemia about 3 months after we adopted him and treated with blood transfusions, steroid cocktails, and lots of yummy food. We were honored to have him as a family member for 7 months.

Trevor:










This was the day he died from leukemia. We couldn't find him anywhere, then we heard barking out back. Daisy had found him in back of a shed, where he'd gone to die, and led him back to the house. Daisy lived to be over 18 years old. Also a rescue we got when she was about 1. She was the leader of the free world.

Daisy leading Trevor back to the house. He passed away in my arms later that night, swishing his tail.










About a month after Trevor died, we adopted Henry - also from TVGRR. Someone had opened a vet's office door and let him in. He lived about 7 months before we helped him to the Bridge following our vet's finding a huge inoperable mass in danger of exploding in his stomach. He was cute and fun loving too.

Henry:










Andy is our 3rd TVGRR adoption. Many of you know of him and his ongoing battle with lymphoma.

Andy and Buddy (adopted by *Laura* because of this marvelous site)  at Buddy's farewell party December 16th last year:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This thread makes me want a whole house full of old sugar faces. If I had the space, the means, the time... sigh.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is one of my "Bridge" girl Lyndi ( and Liam when he was younger.)


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

This is Baloo....he went to RB on 3/15/11. We had 12 and a half wonderful years with him.....We miss him terribly!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby, a few weeks ago at eye acupuncture:








I look at him and and can't believe he has a white face now. Just yesterday he counter-surfed. 

Barkley, taken during his cancer battle, on a rare day when Dallas got 12.5 inches of snow and we had no power inside. He had a distinguished sugar face, that really began to show at age 10-11. This photo was taken at 12 years, 9 months.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali and her kitty MJ


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

My beautiful Sophie. She's been at the Bridge since February 2011, but I still think about her and miss her every day. As you can see, she was very talented . I can't thank Linda (Tahnee) enough for allowing her to become a part of my family. She lived to 13 years, 11 months. I love you, Soph!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My beautiful Zoom in the lead on a field trip.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

This was my sweet Cassie a week before she went to the other side of the bridge. 3-19-12


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, Cassie is so sweet. So sorry for your loss. How old was she?


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

She was 10, she was diagnosed with bone cancer in her right back leg right at 2 months before she passed, darn cancer anyways...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Had a computer crash last summer. And at that time I lost many of my photos of Miss Opus. But I came across this one of my sweet girl looking up at me after a nice roll in the grass. Shot in December 2004, at the time she was 14 years old.

And the profile photo was shot May 1 2005. 
That was 7 years ago today and it was the last photo of Opus.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Loving all these photos.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

These pictures are all so wonderful. Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brens29 said:


> This was my sweet Cassie a week before she went to the other side of the bridge. 3-19-12


Cassie was very beautiful, I am so very sorry for your loss of her. I know this is a difficult time for you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A very happy Tucker after bobbing for sunfish in his kiddie pool. Google "Tucker's kiddie pool" for the video. He exuded happiness until his final day Sep 20, 2010.










A 12yr old gal I am sitting for this week. I gave her a new rubber chuckit ball and she carries it around everywhere 










Fiona is getting a bit sugar faced now.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I love all these pictures..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's my dilemma. Natasha is such a light cream that the only time her coat shows any color is when she is wet (or when she is muddy). When she was only a few months old I fretted that I wouldn't be able to tell when she got her sugar white face that you see on many senior older goldens. But every now and then the light hits her face just right and you can see that compared to the rest of her the face is white.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Just saw this. Not sure how I missed it. This is Katie, my rescue. She's seven but looks older. This was one week after she came, she's gained more weight now.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

golden Camper.... that's a beautiful photo of Fiona


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Molly White Face*

Here you go. Here are some pictures of our girl. It's kind of funny because one of here nicknames is Little Molly White Face, lol. thanks for a place to post these.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love, love, love*

I just love ALL OF THESE LOVABLE FACES!!!
OH, how I miss my Smooch!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cody at 14 and Finn at 9.5 years old.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

This is a classic Ringo face.... we miss him so much.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

brens29 said:


> She was 10, she was diagnosed with bone cancer in her right back leg right at 2 months before she passed, darn cancer anyways...


I'm so very sorry for your loss. There is no good time to lose a beloved person, especially not to cancer. I HATE cancer. HATE it. Lost too many people to it, human and canine.

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Allan's Girl said:


> Here you go. Here are some pictures of our girl. It's kind of funny because one of here nicknames is Little Molly White Face, lol. thanks for a place to post these.


Is there something wrong with her jaw? I think its the cutest thing ever seeing it a little crooked like that. 

Here is Ruby

2 Years old









9 years old









Shes gotton so gray..


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Is there something wrong with her jaw? I think its the cutest thing ever seeing it a little crooked like that.
> 
> Thank you. We think she's pretty special. Yes, she got vestibular disease a couple of year ago. It left the right side of her face partially paralyzed. At first it was totally saggy but then it got this kind of pinched look to it. She can't blink or close her right eye so we have to keep ointment in that eye. She does very well. It really doesn't bother her and we think it just adds more character to one of the biggest characters we know!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Allan's Girl said:


> Lincoln_16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something wrong with her jaw? I think its the cutest thing ever seeing it a little crooked like that.
> ...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is Addy, my one and only sugar face, so far! (Ayla was too young to have a sugar face when she passed away and Annie, at the age of 10 1/2, barely had any white on her sweet face.)


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My Tess a few days before she died. I miss her still.


----------

